# DC Beach Drive "Goon Ride"



## turbomatic73

Can anyone tell me what days of the week/time the "goon ride" in DC is? Used to do it a while back when I lived in DC, now I'm coming back for a visit from out of town. Seem to recall it being tues/thurs but I can't remember what time...thanks.


----------



## rsosborn

turbomatic73 said:


> Can anyone tell me what days of the week/time the "goon ride" in DC is? Used to do it a while back when I lived in DC, now I'm coming back for a visit from out of town. Seem to recall it being tues/thurs but I can't remember what time...thanks.



"Goon Ride"? Who throws it? I haven't heard of it.


----------



## turbomatic73

nobody really. unnofically NCVC, but people just show up.


----------



## jjmstang

Unofficially is not NCVC.

Tues/Thurs 6:30 pm

Just a group of riders show up at the same time and same place and go for a nice stroll through the park.


----------



## Rollo Tommassi

jjmstang Just a group of riders show up at the same time and same place and go for a nice stroll through the park.[/QUOTE said:


> LOL i remember being strolling thru the park on that ride at 30mph uphill!


----------



## jjmstang

I forgot too add " it's a brisk stroll"

LOL

gotta bring your A game


----------

